# emerge -Dup world and now nvidia-glx doesn't work anymore

## hgerstung

Hi!

I knew there might be a drawback with ~x86 but I always thought I could revert to a healthy state if things break. Seems I missed something ...

Two days ago I fired up a "emerge -Dup world" which updated quite a few things (~58 packages or so). After completition I did a "dispatch-conf", checked that the configs are OK and rebooted. 

After the reboot, my screen went black when X should have started. It worked fine when I changed to the "nv" driver instead of "nvidia", but I'd like to have "glx" / 3D acceleration enabled. 

What I tried so far:

- re-emerge nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings

- downgraded glibc from 2.3.5 to 2.3.4.something 

- updated my kernel to be up to date (2.6.12-rc6)

I downgraded to nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r4 and nvidia-glx 1.0.6629-r6 and was able to use the "nvidia" driver in X, but only without glx support. 

What the ... is going on here?  :Mad:  Why can't I get this up and running again?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Thanks for any ideas!

Kind regards,

Heiko

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-rc2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux arbeitszimmer 2.6.12-rc6 #3 SMP Sat Jun 11 19:08:13 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 09 May 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 12 08:38:52 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0170 card 1462,8630 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 1244,0e00 card 1244,0e00 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1050 card 1462,728c rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000d (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7e00000 - 0xf7efffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, 0xf7e80000/19, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7664

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7664  Wed May 25 10:50:05 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

```

emerge --info:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Portage 2.0.51.22-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r0, 2.6.12-rc6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-rc6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.8

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://server/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dba dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd fam flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pascal pdflib perl php png python qt readline samba scanner sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## dgaffuri

You seem to miss the entry in Screen0 section in your configuration file, for example

```

        DefaultDepth   24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

```

I don't think it's the cause, because log says that a default entry for a 16 depth have been created by the driver, but maybe there colud be some other configuration problem. Could you post the whole log and your xorg.conf?

----------

## hgerstung

I just tried to re-emerge the latest nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings and got the same error again:

Even with no glx line, the nvidia driver led to a black screen with a non-blinking cursor in the upper left corner. The system itself did not crash or hang, because it rebooted cleanly after a CTRL+ALT+DEL.

Here's my xorg.conf, which did not change during the update...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout"      "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

   Option       "XkbRules"      "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel"      "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     340   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "BNQ"

   ModelName    "FP 767"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver       "nv"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## hgerstung

Here's the complete output of 

X -logverbose

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/arbeitszimmer:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-rc2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux arbeitszimmer 2.6.12-rc6 #3 SMP Sat Jun 11 19:08:13 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 09 May 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 12 11:59:06 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1462,7280 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0170 card 1462,8630 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 1244,0e00 card 1244,0e00 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1050 card 1462,728c rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000d (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7e00000 - 0xf7efffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, 0xf7e80000/19, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 460

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.00.30.06

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-90.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "56.000-75.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "56.000-75.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width 1400 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeafffe0 - 0xfeafffff (0x20) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf7e80000 - 0xf7efffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## dgaffuri

Your configuration is quite like mine. I'm sorry but I don't know how to help you. Goggling a little with

```
nvidia + "Caught signal 11"
```

I've found something, but referred to oldest driver versions.

----------

## hgerstung

Hi!

Just found that when googling around:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90047

I'll try out a few things and will come back here for a report.

Thanks so far,

kind regards,

Heiko

----------

## heedless

You should downgrade to nvidia-drivers 7174 as 7664 are VERY buggy.

you should also be sure to remove remainders of nvidia drivers from your X directories:

```
rmmod nvidia

unmerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

rm /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.*

emerge =nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174

emerge =nvidia-glx-1.0.7174
```

This should work fine.

----------

## fork

I downgraded my drivers to 1.0.7174 and I am back online.

However, I took a different approach to do it.   I masked the current version using:

```
echo ">=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7664" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo ">=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7664" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

and remerged.

Question:  I've blocked the current buggy version of the nvidia drivers.   How does one know when they are fixed so I can remove my package mask?

----------

## heedless

I suppose that a bug fix would only come as a new release, so whenever that comes out, you should try it, and hope for the best.

in any case, whenever you 'emerge sync' your package.mask file would be overwritten, so you should take care not to accidently install 7664.

----------

## hgerstung

Seems I have to give up on this  :Sad: 

With 7664 "nvidia" does not work at all, even without enabling GLX the screen is blank and a non-blinking underline cursor sits in the upper left corner. I cannot switch back to a text console with ALT+CTRL+Fx and CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does not help, too. The system itself is still running, I can logon via ssh and pressing CTRL+ALT+DEL gracefully reboots the machine.

With earlier versions "nvidia" works but only if "GLX" is not enabled. With "GLX" the screen goes black and it shows the same behavior as 7664 with/without GLX.

I never thought that an "emerge -Dup world" could screw up my system in a way which prevents me from reverting back to a healthy state. Seems I have to take a deeper look into Ubuntu.. But, hell, I'd like to stick with Gentoo even with my productive/game desktop machine. I love portage and "unstable" was always stable enough for me (until now).

I ordered a FX5200 and hope that this one will do it instead of the MX460 I have in my system. From all the posts I read in the forum and on bugzilla it seems to me that there are a number of different problems with (my guess) different graphics adapters from different vendors.

Unfortunately I did not find any good alternative to Nvidia under Linux so far ...

I hold my breath until the 5200 arrives...

Kind regards,

Heiko

----------

## Cintra

While you're waiting for the 5200 to arrive (a nice board btw) it might be a good idea to run 'emerge -e system', 'revdep-rebuild -p' and anything else you can think of to clean up your system after downgrading glibc...  :Wink: 

Mvh

----------

## hgerstung

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> While you're waiting for the 5200 to arrive (a nice board btw) it might be a good idea to run 'emerge -e system', 'revdep-rebuild -p' and anything else you can think of to clean up your system after downgrading glibc... 
> 
> Mvh

 

After this experience I'm a little bit worried what would happen next. But I'll do as you suggest, after backing up my system  :Cool:  ...

Kind regards,

Heiko

----------

## hgerstung

Phew!

It's working again. I reverted back to nvidia 6629 and - that was the crux - back to kernel 2.6.12-rc2 ...

I saw a number of MTRR errors during boot and X windows startup, so I thought I might try an "old" kernel. That's the risk if you want to live on the bleeding egde of kernel dev  :Cool:   .

Kind regards,

Heiko

----------

## heedless

I just stick to gentoo-development-sources.

Never had any trouble with it... plus it's pretty "cutting edge".

I wouldn't wanna exchange stability/usability for 0.1% performance improvement in some special case program anyway...

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

Here is my sad story  :Sad: 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4  0 kB

AMD64 with 64bit OS

Yesterday, I decided to emerge -uD world, and had to face 29 etc-update files.

Now, I am unable to run startx from console. All I get is the mouse that moves around and a four buttons at the upper left corner saying: Client List    Session Log    Check point    Shutdown

Where has my three white windows gone? I am unable to type glxinfo or anything else, like in the past.

Also I get this error in my Xorg.0.log

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
```

I do not have it enabled in Power Management options --->

Note that APM does not appear in Power Management options --->

How to fix this too?

Please help.

thank you,

Spiro

----------

## hgerstung

Hi Spiro,

sounds like your favourite window manager does not start. Which desktop are you using normally? KDE, GNOME, Fluxbox, XFCE?

Kind regards,

Heiko

----------

## SAngeli

Hi Heiko,

I use KDE.

KDE as per se starts fine if from console I run kdm although it has now ugly fonts (mostly because nvidia did not start or is not properly set, I guess). What does not start is startx from console, like when I first installed my nvidia drivers.

Moreover, in order to hope for better solution, I upgraded to the latest stable amd64 kernel. It was already downloaded when I run emerge -uD world. Implementing it, as Gentoo manual says, now when I boot I get no nvidia and modules like intel8x0, i2c loaded. They are all not automatically loaded and consequently they fail to start.

Keep in mind that my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 only has nvidia and before all this mess all other modules were automatically started.

It seems like: either I screwed up when run etc-update or something did not go properly.

I am quite unhappy because I am learning and the more I succeed the more problems arrise when I try to do something normal just as -uD world.

Could you please advice me on how to get my nvidia driver back to work?

Also, it is strange how Xorg.0.log complaints about inproper font directory when instead if I run ls /font_directory.... I get the proper listing.

Starnge. I hope you will be able to get me back to where I started with.

Lastly, is there a way to prevent emerge -uD world from automatically download and upgrade my kernel? Perhaps, should I put something like <=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 amd64 maybe in packages.??

Thank you for your help,

Spiro

----------

## hgerstung

Hi Spiro!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE as per se starts fine if from console I run kdm although it has now ugly fonts (mostly because nvidia did not start or is not properly set, I guess). What does not start is startx from console, like when I first installed my nvidia drivers. 

 

As far as I can see, your startx starts X correctly. If it shows you a mouse pointer, then your X windows has started properly. It may use a simple window manager, but it works, basically. Why do you want to use startx from console when you are going with kdm normally?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moreover, in order to hope for better solution, I upgraded to the latest stable amd64 kernel. It was already downloaded when I run emerge -uD world. Implementing it, as Gentoo manual says, now when I boot I get no nvidia and modules like intel8x0, i2c loaded. They are all not automatically loaded and consequently they fail to start.
> 
> Keep in mind that my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 only has nvidia and before all this mess all other modules were automatically started.
> ...

 

So, it tries to autoload the nvidia module and that fails? If you are using a different kernel, you need to re-emerge nvidia-kernel, because it needs to be build for the kernel you are using. See below for more on kernel updates.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It seems like: either I screwed up when run etc-update or something did not go properly.
> 
> I am quite unhappy because I am learning and the more I succeed the more problems arrise when I try to do something normal just as -uD world.
> ...

 

That's a typical Gentoo experience as far as I can see. I feel the same way sometimes, especially when things break. Gentoo has a great philosophy and I really love portage, but it seems that there is no really "stable" Gentoo for everyday usage. Even the "stable" portage tree breaks sometimes and it takes a lot of work to revert to a working state afterwards. I have a few systems and use Gentoo on all of them (including my office PC at work), if one of them breaks I can use another one to at least get my work done, read my mails and answer forum posts  :Wink:  . 

It's your decision whether you want to risk fixing things from time to time or want a safe and reliable system where you can update your software only to fix security bugs. In the latter case you might switch to Debian, but I decided to stick with Gentoo because I learn a lot about Linux and have full control. 

However, you might choose to make a full backup before you try running "emerge -uD world" next time  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could you please advice me on how to get my nvidia driver back to work?
> 
> Also, it is strange how Xorg.0.log complaints about inproper font directory when instead if I run ls /font_directory.... I get the proper listing.
> ...

 

Please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, we'll check that later. 

See below for my suggestion of a restore procedure. I invite everybody reading this to join me and correct me, if necessary.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starnge. I hope you will be able to get me back to where I started with.
> 
> 

 

I managed to restore my system after a few days and I'm pretty sure we will get you back on the track, too. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lastly, is there a way to prevent emerge -uD world from automatically download and upgrade my kernel? Perhaps, should I put something like <=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 amd64 maybe in packages.?? 

 

Before we mess around with your kernel, I'd like you to do the following steps:

- post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

- check with lsmod that your nvidia module is definitely not loaded at startup

- check with uname -r which kernel you are using and tell us

So, now on to the kernel:

Ok, a few words about upgrading the kernel

It is never automatically upgraded. Period. If a new kernel version is available in portage it is always only downloaded into /usr/src/linux-2.6.xxx and nothing more.  Really. Trust me, I know it  :Wink: 

If you want to switch to another kernel version, you need to:

 :Arrow:  cd into the source tree of the kernel you want to use:

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.xxx
```

 :Arrow:  if your actual kernel and the one you want to switch to are not so far away, you might want to copy your kernel configuration into the source tree of your new kernel, but as I do not upgrade my kernel that often, I prefer to walk through everything and configure it from scratch. This way you can avoid  the inclusion of features/drivers you did not use in daily life, but did select them last time because you thought you might need them. Copying the actual kernel configuration:

```
copy /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/src/linux.2.6.xxx
```

 :Arrow:  check the kernel configuration and select/deselect what's necessary. I prefer to use a monolithic kernel, i.e. build as many things as possible directly into the kernel and not as modules (everything I feel I want to be always there and I think I will never disable)

```
make menuconfig
```

 :Arrow:  now it's compile time

```
make && make modules_install
```

 :Arrow:  I was hit by a configuration mistake a few times before when I switched to a new kernel and did not leave a way back to my last working kernel. If you forgot an important driver and your new kernel does not at least gets you to a login prompt, you'll need to search that Gentoo live cd or the latest Knoppix and things get complicated. 

I created a "Gentoo" and a "GentooTest" boot entry, the latter is simply a copy of the first one but uses a kernel "bzImage_test" instead of "bzImage". So, on my systems I now copy the newly built kernel image to my boot directory (please exchange i386 with the correct amd64 architecture, I guess that's ia64):

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage_test
```

and do a 

```
lilo
```

or, if you use grub as your boot manager:

```
grub-install /dev/hda
```

Note: Of course you need to replace /dev/hda with whichever boot disk / partition you are using  :Wink: .

I'm pretty sure that this is needed by lilo, but for grub it won't hurt to do it even when it may be unnecessary in this case.

 :Arrow:  Now try to reboot and choose your "GentooTest" entry. It should at least bring up your system and presents you a login prompt. Login as root and find out if you are really using the new kernel version:

```
uname -r
```

 :Arrow:  If you managed to boot your kernel successfully, you need to re-emerge all kernel-dependant packages, that at least means every package that includes its own kernel module(s), like nvidia-kernel for example. Before you do that, you need to switch to the source tree of your new kernel by re-creating the /usr/src/linux link:

```
rm /usr/src/linux; ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.xx /usr/src/linux
```

Then you can go on and re-emerge:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 :Arrow:  After re-emerging everything that's kernel dependant, check that your autoload.d/kernel-2.6 has all necessary entries and reboot and choose the GentooTest entry. 

Whenever you switch kernel versions you need to re-emerge everything that produces a module. Example: For my desktop that's only nvidia-kernel, for my laptop I additionally need to re-emerge my wlan drivers (madwifi-driver) and my acerhk driver (acer-hk). Your mileage may vary. 

 :Arrow:  When you are satisfied and feel save booting GentooTest, you can simply copy /boot/bzImage_test over /boot/bzImage (don't forget to call lilo or grub-install afterwards) and go on using your standard Gentoo boot entry from now on.

I'm here to assist you, so stay with us  :Wink: 

Kind regards,

Heiko

[/code]

----------

## SAngeli

Hi Heiko,

here I am, finally with some time to spend on my PC, trying fixing it.

I wish to ask some follow-up questions and then will list all the info you requested (please verify its validity)

 *Heiko wrote:*   

> So, it tries to autoload the nvidia module and that fails? If you are using a different kernel, you need to re-emerge nvidia-kernel, because it needs to be build for the kernel you are using. See below for more on kernel updates. 

 

First compile the new Gentoo kernel, then boot with the new kernel, then and only then re-emerge nvidia-kernel. Correct sequence?

FYI: I am able to run startx, but I do not get my three white windows, like before, so that I can also run "glxinfo". How to get them back? So far, I only see a black windows.

 *Heiko wrote:*   

> However, you might choose to make a full backup before you try running "emerge -uD world" next time

 

How to perform a full backup and how eventually to restore it?

 *Heiko wrote:*   

> ...choose the GentooTest entry.

  What is it and how to get in it?

 *Heiko wrote:*   

> Whenever you switch kernel versions you need to re-emerge everything that produces a module.

  This means that if I have alsa-drivers, I have to emerge alsa-driver too? 

I was not aware of this. Is there any Gentoo document that explains upgrading OS and modules?

Here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier    "nVidia Xorg Base Layout"

  Screen   0    "Default Screen" 0 0

  InputDevice   "Default Mouse"         "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Default Keyboard"      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/fonts.cache-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/

  Load          "dbe"

# Load          "GLcore"

  Load          "glx"

  Load          "xtrap"

  Load          "extmod"

  Load          "record"

  SubSection    "extmod"

    Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

  EndSubSection

# /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/

# Load          "bitmap"

  Load          "freetype"

  Load          "type1"

EndSection

# Keyboard: Cherry CyMotion Master XPress G-68-21070 Italia (USB)

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Default Keyboard"

  Driver        "kbd"

  Option        "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

  Option        "XkbRules"      "xorg"

  Option        "XkbModel"      "cherryblueb"

  Option        "XkbLayout"     "it"

EndSection

# Mouse: Logitech IntelliMouse Optical (MX 310 USB)

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Default Mouse"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Option        "Name"                  "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

  Option        "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

  Option        "CorePointer"

  Option        "Buttons"               "7"

  Option        "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

  Option        "Emulate3Buttons"       "off"

EndSection

# Monitor: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 710TM LCD DVI

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "Samsung SyncMaster 710TM"

  VendorName    "Samsung"

  ModelName     "S/M 710TM"

# DisplaySize   337.92 - 270.336

  HorizSync     30.0 - 81.0

  VertRefresh   56.0 - 75.0

  Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

# Graphic Device: nVidia NX6600GT-TD128E PCIe

Section "Device"

  Identifier    "nVidia NV43 NX6600GT-TD128E PCIe"

  VendorName    "nVidia Corporation by ASUSTeK Computer Inc."

  BoardName     "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

  Driver        "nvidia"

  VideoRam      131072

  BusID         "PCI:01:0:0"

  Option        "IgnoreEDID" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier  "Default Screen"

  Device      "nVidia NV43 NX6600GT-TD128E PCIe"

  Monitor     "Samsung SyncMaster 710TM"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Subsection "Display"

      Depth       8

      Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort    0 0

  EndSubsection

  Subsection "Display"

      Depth       16

      Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort    0 0

  EndSubsection

  Subsection "Display"

      Depth       24

      Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      ViewPort    0 0

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection
```

This is my current lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   25884  0

i2c_sensor              3200  1 it87

i2c_isa                 2432  0

i2c_core               20504  3 it87,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa

pcspkr                  3888  0

skge                   34768  0
```

Here is my Gentoo OS:

```
Linux mir 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #1 Wed Jun 22 19:38:01 CEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux mir 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 #1 Wed Jun 22 19:38:01 CEST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 05 June 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 24 14:22:35 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "nVidia Xorg Base Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 710TM"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia NV43 NX6600GT-TD128E PCIe"

(**) |-->Input Device "Default Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Default Keyboard"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/freefont,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/ukr,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,812a rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0140 card 1043,81a4 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0b:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0c:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0140) rev 162, Mem @ 0xc8000000/26, 0xc0000000/27, 0xcc000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd1004000 - 0xd1007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd1008000 - 0xd10087ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd2004000 - 0xd20040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd1004000 - 0xd1007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd1008000 - 0xd10087ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd2004000 - 0xd20040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd1004000 - 0xd1007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd1008000 - 0xd10087ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd2004000 - 0xd20040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:44:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd1004000 - 0xd1007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd1008000 - 0xd10087ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd2004000 - 0xd20040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd1004000 - 0xd1007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd1008000 - 0xd10087ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd2004000 - 0xd20040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [39] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xC8000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6600 GT

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.16.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster 710TM: Using hsync range of 30.00-81.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster 710TM: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd1004000 - 0xd1007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd1008000 - 0xd10087ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd2001000 - 0xd2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd2002000 - 0xd2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd2004000 - 0xd20040ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xcc000000 - 0xccffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [20] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [21] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [41] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [42] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Default Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Default Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Default Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Default Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Default Mouse: Buttons: 7

(**) Default Mouse: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Default Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Default Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Default Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "cherryblueb"

(**) Default Keyboard: XkbModel: "cherryblueb"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Default Keyboard: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Default Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Default Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Default Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Default Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

Here is my ls for fonts:

```
ls -a /usr/share/fonts/

.   100dpi  corefonts  default    fonts.cache-1  local  sharefonts  TTF                 ttf-gentium  ukr

..  75dpi   cyrillic   encodings  freefont       misc   terminus    ttf-bitstream-vera  Type1        util
```

How come I had to comment out some font paths because Xorg was complaining that they were not found when instead I have them listed above?

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

#  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/fonts.cache-1"

Thank you so much for your assistance,

Spiro

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Quote:*   

> How come I had to comment out some font paths because Xorg was complaining that they were not found when instead I have them listed above? 

 

Maybe you have to

```
mkfontdir
```

in those dirs

----------

